# Lincoln bicycles



## irene_crystal (Apr 13, 2021)

Life has had me in and out of collecting and I sold off all my bicycles before my last move to help pay some of the costs with the move. Anyways I stopped looking at much to avoid the urge to buy more and am pretty out of the loop on pricing. Anyways a local sale popped up that is intriguing and thought I might share to get an idea of value before I mess with trying to meet up etc... Says all badged Lincoln and asking $1200...


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice, is that 1936 motorbike original paint or restored? If original, I’d be a buyer at 4K+.


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2021)

Nice


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2021)

Get'em all! Make a bundle including the Merc/Lincoln & I'll go in on it with ya!


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 13, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> Nice, is that 1936 motorbike original paint or restored? If original, I’d be a buyer at 4K+.



Not sure. I'm going to try and go see them tomorrow.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 13, 2021)

Wow! Is this a late April fools joke?


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 13, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Wow! Is this a late April fools joke?



Nope... He pulled the ad down already and won't reply so I'm assuming they are gone. Hopefully someone on here got them if I couldn't.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm still in for the Merc!


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 13, 2021)

He just replied and said someone already brought cash and took them. I knew I should have just went and grabbed them. Oh well...


----------



## nightrider (Apr 13, 2021)

So, was it $1200 for all 8 bikes?!!


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 13, 2021)

nightrider said:


> So, was it $1200 for all 8 bikes?!!



Just 4, the last pic was them where he found them...


----------



## nightrider (Apr 13, 2021)

irene_crystal said:


> Just 4, the last pic was them where he found them...



Oh. Still a great deal for someone!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 13, 2021)

Not sure if i read a post on here or somewhere else but I remember reading Nice bikes being stolen in Southern California or Arizona ...


----------



## dave429 (Apr 14, 2021)

The new owner just posted them up here on the Cabe for discussion.








						Collection of Schwinn Lincolns | All Things Schwinn
					

I just bought these Schwinn Lincolns yesterday! They’re restored unfortunately, but extremely complete.




					thecabe.com


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 14, 2021)

Nothing like getting 10k plus in parts for 1.2k

Congrats


----------



## Derek499 (Apr 14, 2021)

I had to drop a lot more than 1.2k to wind up on top of this deal, but I still got a fair price. Wound up paying $2600


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 17, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Get'em all! Make a bundle including the Merc/Lincoln & I'll go in on it with ya!



Hope ya get the Merc. Very nice car any ways. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 18, 2021)

The 36 Motorbike is an interesting one, in that it has a Lincoln scripted wing decal instead of the usual Motorbike type script.
That is something that I haven’t seen before.


----------

